# Best amps for Grindcore / Death Metal?



## wes225 (Jun 6, 2008)

recommend me some amps!

im going to be doing alot of Drop A and Drop C stuff pretty soon in this project pretty soon. one problem is that i have a crummy 10watt practice amp. so yeah.

i do want an amp for the Death/Grind Style music mainly. but i play other stuff too. I Prefer SS over Tube but either will be fine 

my budget is 700$

bump


----------



## SplinteredSoul (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say see what you can find second hand on ebay for that money. You could possibly pick up a Marshall Mode Four head and cab for $700, if not, go for a new Line 6 Spider.


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 7, 2008)

For that price, and you are leaning towards solid state, I think Randall make great solid state amps, its been their forté for quite a long time. Other than that, people will always say 5150s (could be a good idea, tube I know) however it depends how much home playing you are doing. I find them useless at lower (listenable in the room without annoying other people) volumes, so a Hotplate would be required, driving the cost up.

Peavey have some good solid states in that range, the XXL and the old Supremes would work well, even the Bandits are passable amps for much less than the price you are looking at.

Also, I've not played them (despite two being in the shop near me at good prices, but I never get round to trying them), but a lot of people really like the Marshall 8100 and 8200 valvestates, so give them ones a listen too.

I aint a fan of them, but the Hughes And Kettner Warp 7s could get a tone roughly where you are looking for too.

For the style you are going for though, the Randalls could be right up your street 

Personally, and no disrespect to you Chris, but I think the Spiders are one of the worst amps in the price range, I have never been more unsatisfied with the tones coming out of an amp than thru the Spiders I have played. I have specifically asked stores if I can play through a different amp that would take moving one into the trying out booth so that I didn't have to play one (always feel really bad, but I'd rather not try the guitar or whatever I'm testing than plug it into a Spider).


----------



## Benzesp (Jun 7, 2008)

Marshall 8200/8100 or a Flextone II head or XXL head.. Best bet for your budget. Death, Prong, Meshuggah, Fear Factory cant be wrong?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 7, 2008)

a randall or a ampeq ss head


----------



## Op3a (Jun 7, 2008)

Randall, or go used and buy a 5150 combo


----------



## wes225 (Jun 7, 2008)

well i know that im in love with the XXL. so i geuss im gunna stick with that


----------



## MrRedRaider (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh man, you must check the Marshall 8100/8200 amps. You must understand, these are the amps used to invent death metal. This has already been said, but Death has used them on every album, and personally I like the tone In Flames got from their first album through Whoracle. Its a great SS/hybrid amp, one of the best IMO. Very cheap too! Ive played the XXL and its decent, but seriously, try the Marshall.


----------



## Prada3353 (Jun 7, 2008)

a 5150 combo would be a really good option, just mic it up


----------



## S-O (Jun 7, 2008)

5150/6505 is _the_ sound for extreme metal 

While I am not a grindcore guy, the 5150 does awesome for death metal and any type of 'core. 

Unless your budget is in the >2k range... Then get an Invader


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say XXL or Line 6.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 7, 2008)

Ampeg VH140C

I can't stress this enough! Dying Fetus, Suffocation, and several other death/grind bands can't be wrong.


----------



## wes225 (Jun 7, 2008)

i do stress and prefer that i'd like something that i can buy new (ala order) and im still leaning on XXL becuase that bastard nailed my tone within 30 minutes of jamming on it in drop A and D


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 7, 2008)

They are pretty fucking cool and quite possibly my favorite SS amp but the VH140C goes for $300-$400 used and KILLS for death metal! It's just not capable of much else where as the XXL is.


----------



## wes225 (Jun 7, 2008)

just thought id throw this out there. how bout the Vox valvetromix XL?


----------



## neroceasar (Jun 8, 2008)

Look on EBAY! One of my friends bought his first tube head 2 weeks ago on ebay. he payed 750 shipped it it was a mesa nomad 100. If you really want tube I'd look at a used Madison divinity. Another one of friends got his used for $600 and it's all tube and sound comparable(imo better) to a mesa dual rec.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 8, 2008)

neroceasar said:


> Look on EBAY! One of my friends bought his first tube head 2 weeks ago on ebay. he payed 750 shipped it it was a mesa nomad 100. If you really want tube I'd look at a used Madison divinity. Another one of friends got his used for $600 and it's all tube and sound comparable(imo better) to a mesa dual rec.




He said he prefers solid state but I do concur, the Madison Divinity is a KILLER amp that's perfect for death metal.


----------



## wes225 (Jun 8, 2008)

teah guys i coldnt ever use a Big Tube amp at home (were i play most of the time) and the XXL has the power switch and sounds great at all volumes. so im pretty much decided unless somebody buys it


----------



## Ishan (Jun 9, 2008)

Crate VTX200SH, a bit hard to find but very cool stereo SS head, based on the old Ampegs, can still be found new.

Edit : New Crate VTX 200SH 100 Watt Amp Stereo Head NO RESERVE - eBay (item 150256249443 end time Jun-11-08 18:00:00 PDT)

Here's one on eBay.


----------



## loktide (Jun 9, 2008)

Benzesp said:


> Marshall 8200/8100 or a Flextone II head or XXL head.. Best bet for your budget. Death, Prong, Meshuggah, Fear Factory cant be wrong?


----------

